# Best Beach?



## gmiska (Jun 18, 2012)

Would love to make a trip from Houston area to Mississippi area and stay in the RV on the beach. Does anyone have any suggestions on any places nice and on the beach to stay at?


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Pensacola, FL. Was down there in Sept. Very nice and RV parks right on the water.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

x2 not that much farther at that


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Look around in
Rvparkreviews.com


----------



## larr (Jun 21, 2016)

*Camp Gulf, Destin FL*

This is awesome! White sandy beach, blue water and a great RV Park. We stayed a week and loved it. Lots to do all around it. We loved spot 614 which was beach view. The beach was 50 feet from our spot and cheaper than beach front. 
Best ever!


----------



## WesinTX (Jan 23, 2011)

Pensacola Beach RV Resort

It's the only one on the island, you wont be disappointed.


----------

